# USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen



## Automatikk (17. September 2011)

*USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Hey Leute,

heute ist mein neues NZXT Phantom gehäuse angekommen und jetz habe ich ein kleines problem undzwar am Gehäuse befindet sich ein USB 3 Anschluss und wen man das kabel nachgeht kommt man zu einem 20Pin Stecker der an mainboard muss aber ich weiß nicht wo habe ein ASRock 880G PRO3 880G Mainboard. Ich vermute das diese Mainboard den anschluss nicht hat gibs da i-wie ne andere möglichkeit den Anzuschließen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Das geht gar nichts, dein Mainboard hat keinen Anschluss für den USB 3 Stecker vom Gehäuse.
Du musst dir entweder einen Adapter kaufen, damit du sie hinten am Brett anschließen kannst oder du brauchst ein neues Brett, das intern USB 3 hat, wie z.B. das Asrock 970 Extreme4.
ASRock 970 Extreme4 AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Es gibt allerdings auch Adapter, die den USB3-Anschluss zu einem USB2 Anschluss umwandeln,  die du dann ganz normal anschließen kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Was aber sehr sinnfrei ist, wenn man USB 3 haben will.


----------



## Automatikk (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Naja usb 3 reciht mir eigentlich hinten am maonboard wichtig ist nur das der anschlusss funkt welchen adapter gibt es den der sowas kann?^^


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Mit so einer Erweiterungskarte sollte es funktionieren: DeLOCK PCI USB 3.0 2fach USB3.0 PCIe Adapter 1x intern 1x extern

Glaube ich


----------



## Automatikk (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Mhh und wen wir gearde dabei sind möchte noch diesen großen lüfter nochmal holen NZXT FS-200 Enthusiast Silent Case Fan, red LED - 200mm - Computer Shop - Hardware, ist das der der ganz oben ist? der ganz große und kann ich den auch so steuern mit der lüftersteuerung wie die anderen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Klar, einfach mit an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## Automatikk (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Und die Karte ist dan Intern usb3 also kann ich dan doch usb 3 nutzen intern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Jop, die USB 3 Ports des Gehäuses schließt du dann daran an und kannst sie nutzen, die beiden USB 3 Ports am Brett selbst sind dann auch noch nutzbar.
Und eine Erweiterungskarte ist kein Thema.


----------



## chrissv2 (17. September 2011)

*AW: USB 3 20Pin am Mainboard anschließen*

Hier ist eine Karte mit 20 (19) Poligen USB 3.0 Anschluss:

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » Silverstone SST-EC01 Internal Dual Port USB 3.0 Card

alternativ auch mit Frontpanel

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » Silverstone SST-EC03 Internal Dual Port USB 3.0 Card - black

hth
chris


----------

